# Dove laid unfertilized eggs 18 days ago, won't stop sitting on them



## bzagor

Hi,
I have had a hard time finding information on this topic already on the forums and online in general so I'm hoping you guys can help.

I have a single female dove named Aurora, and about 18-20 days ago or so she laid both eggs. I've let her sit on them, assuming that she would get tired after 15 days (the standard time it takes from what I've read) and would return to being her usual self. She has been such a bore ever since she laid them! She used to jump around and laugh, demand rubbies, follow me and my boyfriend around the house, and coo all day long. Ever since she laid the eggs she just sits on her nest all day and makes a huge terd when she gets off to eat/drink after holding it in all day; it sucks. Anyways, what should I do? I don't want to make her mad/upset by throwing them out, but I'm not sure when she is going to get bored. What is the standard way of handling this? 

Thanks


----------



## conditionfreak

Pitch the eggs. She will forget about them very quickly. Probably will lay again in a couple of weeks. Remember, pitching one egg immediately does not alter her sitting the egg left. There will be no difference in her behavior with just one egg.

Although she might be happier having the eggs, it seems you are not happy with the situation. Since the eggs can not be fertile, no harm done to them.

A choice only you can make. It is possible she will sit those eggs for a very very long time, but usually they abandon them within 19-22 days or so. Remember also, that her eggs are cooking. Gonna really stink if they get busted somehow.

I have never had doves, but I am pretty sure they are just like any pigeon.


----------



## Lefty07

I let mine sit on their unfertilized eggs as long as they want to. There's no harm in it. They want to breed but I can't deal with any more babies so I let my female doves sit on their "dud" eggs... Eventually I toss them (after 3- 4 weeks) but I don't toss them right away because egg-laying depletes their bodies of calcium.


----------



## Dima

Lefty07 said:


> I let mine sit on their unfertilized eggs as long as they want to. There's no harm in it. They want to breed but I can't deal with any more babies so I let my female doves sit on their "dud" eggs... Eventually I toss them (after 3- 4 weeks) but I don't toss them right away because egg-laying depletes their bodies of calcium.


Good point Lefty.

Let the pigeon sit as long as she wants.She will not sit forever. Once she abandon the eggs, just take them away.


----------



## spirit wings

Some will lay more with the old eggs if you do leave them, I would take the eggs out after 19 days, offer bathing or when weather is nice a spot in the sun in a predator proof cage to get her active again, they tend to hold droppings in when sitting, so a forced break would be good, then she will start over, adding some interest in the cage like greens or treats, a bath can get them up, clean the nest, then she may not sit all the time.


----------



## rosenthalmargaretmar

My single dove has laid two eggs, and it not leaving the nest for more than 5 minutes. Not eating/drinking enough.


----------



## Marina B

rosenthalmargaretmar said:


> My single dove has laid two eggs, and it not leaving the nest for more than 5 minutes. Not eating/drinking enough.


Put her seed and waterdish in front of her nest, that will make things easier for her.


----------

